# Best joint supplement?



## doctordoolittle (8 September 2010)

Have had my horse on a joint supplement since I've had him (3yrs) as a preventative and he is now 15.

He's on suppleaze gold as when i looked into it this seemed to have good reviews and seemed to be pretty cost effective!!

Have used biosynov in the past but its not that palatable and stinks of curry!

7 weeks ago he suddenly went lame and it was thought to be a field injury related to twisting/overextension of the off side fetlock. He is now sound but still looking a bit sore/tentative circling on concrete especially to the right.  This could be related to stiffness due to box rest, injury could have exacerbated underlying arthritis or he may have previously been like this but not as noticeable. When he was in horse-pital recently for a scope they did Xrays which showed there was some degenerative changes in the pastern joint bilaterally. Obviously this could be an incidental finding but it does fit with this discomfort he now seems to show on rotation. 

He is back at the vets in 2 weeks for repeat scopes so if he's still showing some discomfort then they will nerve block pastern joint to assess further. As he's got ulcers NSAIDs will not be suitable so will probably be looking down the cartrophen route.

So what do you think are the best joint supplements on the market?

what are your experiences of joint supplements and arthritis?

Thanks


----------



## doctordoolittle (9 September 2010)

any opinions?


----------



## Halfstep (9 September 2010)

There are so many out there and the evidence isn't clear on the effectiveness of oral joint supplements. It might be worth trying the Newmarket joint supplement which is pure Glucosamine Hydrochloride, nothing else. Other supplements have condroiten and HA added, which MAY be effective and bioavailable orally, but just as much might do nothing at all. 

For what its worth, my horse is currently on PremierFlex Plus.


----------



## doctordoolittle (9 September 2010)

I know its such a minefield! as with every other type of supplement which is why im interested in peoples' experiences.

I wish there was a equine version of the cochrane systematic review of evidence base for all these products - it would make it so much easier!

I'm going to have to do some reading up i think!

What was it about premierflex plus that made you chose that over other products?


----------



## Tempi (9 September 2010)

Bloss is 17 with really clicky hocks - she has Global Herbs Move Free Plus.  Her joints are actually still quite clicky and once shes foaled i will be looking into a different supplement for her.  Problem is there is not much i can give her when she is in foal.  The Move Free Plus does definately help though


----------



## Halfstep (9 September 2010)

doctordoolittle said:



			I know its such a minefield! as with every other type of supplement which is why im interested in peoples' experiences.

I wish there was a equine version of the cochrane systematic review of evidence base for all these products - it would make it so much easier!

I'm going to have to do some reading up i think!

What was it about premierflex plus that made you chose that over other products?
		
Click to expand...

I know!

Premierflex: price, mainly, and that it has devil's claw included. I've used Suppleaze Gold and Arthriaid in the past also; basically whatever is a high spec and on offer! The only one I will not touch is Cortaflex as they don't publish their actual ingredients. My vet recommends Equistro Flexadin but it is v. pricy.


----------



## Broodle (9 September 2010)

I stumbled across this old thread on joint supplements and found it really interesting:

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=368448

No idea if the science on which the analysis is based is sound, but food for thought?


----------



## doctordoolittle (10 September 2010)

Thanks for that katie -ill have a look when ive got more time  looks very interesting though!

Tempi - have generally always found global herbs to be pretty good but generally their products are herbs based and not sure whether he needs more of the pharmaceutical components? but will have a look whats in them, thanks!

Halfstep - interesting what you say about cortaflex - most people seem to rave about it. have you heard anything else negative?

will have a look into equistro flexadin

Thanks all!


----------



## vallin (10 September 2010)

The thing with cortaflex is that it contains very little of the actual beneficial ingredients ie. glucosamine, MSM and chorotin (sp?), instead it contains the smaller 'building blocks' of these molecules which are more easily absorbed than the larger ready-made polymers, hence why they don't provide the ingredients readaliy as when you do a straight comparison cortaflex looks bad, h/e this is only because it has a different basis to your normal joint supplements. (I don't work for them btw, I just did a lot of research on joint supplements as my horse is going to be on them for life). If you don't want to use Cortaflex I would recommend Riaflex as it contains the RDA of each things and isn't too pricey. Hope that helps.
V


----------



## doctordoolittle (10 September 2010)

Interesting vallin - I had heard something in the past about how they market the product to have more absorbable molecules which are the building blocks for the more complex substances.

You say your horse is on them for life - do they have arthritis? what experience have you had using diff supplements?

thanks


----------



## soupdragon71 (10 September 2010)

I've been using Aviform for the last 5 years on my old horse and it has really helped with his mobility - he does have spavin but everyone is shocked when they find out as he looks fine.  I was recommended it by a professional eventer - she has her whole yard on it and she isn't sponsored by them!! Think it is a good value supplement that seems to have high levels of everything you need. Considering my old horse raced for 6 years and evented for 4 he looks great. I've started using it as a preventative measure with my new eventer but I suppose any form of hard work is putting them at risk so difficult to know if it works. Thing is if you don't use them and your horse has a problem you then feel guilty for not doing anything!


----------



## MissSBird (11 September 2010)

I'm no good with science, but when our older pony started showing very slight signs of stiffness we decided to be proactive and get her on a supplement immediately. There's a library of information and what works/what doesn't articles, but we decided to go for cosequine powder, solely because our old dog had bad arthritis and he was on the dog version by vet instruction. At the moment the pony is on the maintenance dose, which seems to have cured the slight stiffness and 1 tub has lasted nearly a year, so not too expensive on the pocket either.


----------



## Jazzaria (11 September 2010)

I got told that you shouldn't use them unless they need them because once they're on it it's best to never take them off or they end up getting problems :s :s :s

Just what I've been told lol, I've got a youngster and he's not on it xxxxxx


----------



## moneypit1 (11 September 2010)

doctordoolittle said:



			Have had my horse on a joint supplement since I've had him (3yrs) as a preventative and he is now 15.

He's on suppleaze gold as when i looked into it this seemed to have good reviews and seemed to be pretty cost effective!!

Have used biosynov in the past but its not that palatable and stinks of curry!

7 weeks ago he suddenly went lame and it was thought to be a field injury related to twisting/overextension of the off side fetlock. He is now sound but still looking a bit sore/tentative circling on concrete especially to the right.  This could be related to stiffness due to box rest, injury could have exacerbated underlying arthritis or he may have previously been like this but not as noticeable. When he was in horse-pital recently for a scope they did Xrays which showed there was some degenerative changes in the pastern joint bilaterally. Obviously this could be an incidental finding but it does fit with this discomfort he now seems to show on rotation. 

He is back at the vets in 2 weeks for repeat scopes so if he's still showing some discomfort then they will nerve block pastern joint to assess further. As he's got ulcers NSAIDs will not be suitable so will probably be looking down the cartrophen route.

So what do you think are the best joint supplements on the market?

what are your experiences of joint supplements and arthritis?

Thanks 

Click to expand...

Just been down this route.  My lad had 1 1/10th lameness in near fore which went on for weeks despite box rest, bute etc.  To cut a long story short, had nerve blocks and x-rays and he has ringbone in pastern joint which is the cause of the lameness.  Had 4 weeks of Cartophen treatment and now pastern joint has been medicated.  He is sound and back in full work (albeit sj on a surface).  He was put on Newmarket Supplement by vet and so far so good.  Good luck to you with your horse. x


----------



## vallin (11 September 2010)

doctordoolittle said:



			Interesting vallin - I had heard something in the past about how they market the product to have more absorbable molecules which are the building blocks for the more complex substances.

You say your horse is on them for life - do they have arthritis? what experience have you had using diff supplements?

thanks 

Click to expand...

Hiya, my horse was diagnosed with bilateral suspensory damage and arthritis in both hocks (most likely for being over worked as a 3/4/5 yo, she's now 11) in June. SHe had a bilateral neurectomy at the begining of August and will be having corticosteroid injections in her hocks in december along with tildren, and then also possibly steroid injections into the sacro iliac at a loater date. I spoke to the vet, who suggested the a supplement wasn't going to do any harm (wouldn't neccesarily do any good though! ) so did a bit of research and decided cortaflex looked good. Ill keep her on it until everything has settled down and if she starts looking stiff again after that I will move her on to Riaflex etc.
Again not sure if that's much use but heyho!


----------



## TURBOBERT (11 September 2010)

I swear by Cortaflex - our 21 year old advanced eventer (now retired) was on it for years and never a days lameness - he is still totally sound!  My 18 year old is also in full work and no joint problems although working at Advanced Medium (changes and half pass etc) - he is also on it.  You can only speak as you find - and read the research!


----------



## doctordoolittle (11 September 2010)

Thanks for all your replies!

soupdragon - hes on suppleaze gold now. will see how he gets on as i may leave him on this when ive compared all the products or may see if theres something that helps him a bit more

moneypit - sorry to hear you've been through the same sort of thing - it was frustrating as there were no *obvious* signs of acute injury like swelling or heat but it happened so suddenly I was hoping it wouldn't be a degenerative process and just a strain. fingers crossed the arthritis is more of an incidental finding and I can now be proactive and try and manage him as arthritic to slow down the process etc. Nice to hear you have had success with the cartrophen and your horse is now sound.

turborobert - out of interest what age do you start your horses on cortaflex? I agree with you that you just have to try the products and see what suits! problem with these things is you never really know whether the horse would have had problems or not without them! Will definitely consider cortaflex though.

vallin - sorry to hear about your horse, hope the treatments help. i have the same way of thinking re: well it cant do any harm so its worth a try! I put a magnetic band on my horse and within 3 days he was sound! could be coincidence but i'll definitely continue using it! also his legs tend to fill whilst stabled and it reduced this dramatically.


----------

